# Picky Eaters/Food Snobs



## mj1 (Dec 17, 2013)

This is something that has been bugging me for a while now.

Why is it that some people are more particular about their food and the way it tastes than others? 

I've come across people who will not eat something because it tastes different than what they make (potato salad, fudge, cookies). I've come across people who will only eat certain brands claiming it's the best. 

I, on the other hand, will eat just about anything unless it tastes really, really bad (like if it's rotten or tastes like cigarette smoke). Something would have to be really sickening for me to turn it down. Sometimes I do notice the difference in the way certain foods taste, but it's not a big deal to me. As long as it tastes good I'm gonna eat it, even if it doesn't taste great. Daily life isn't Iron Chef America, we're not judging on taste here. I don't understand how people can be so friggin picky. It's gotten to a point where I really don't like to cook for other people anymore. 

I'd like to hear what you all think. Where do you think this pickiness comes from? Are you picky? Does pickiness bother you?

I can understand kids being picky, that's normal. But I can't understand picky adults.


----------



## MammaCat (Dec 17, 2013)

Having been to many countries, it's not a good idea to be too picky, I think. But I draw the line on certain foods in certain countries. Here in America, we'll eat anything because the foods are safe here.

Some people are forced to be more picky because of food allergies, such as shellfish allergies, which can be very dangerous. 

Picky doesn't bother me. If someone is picky, it's more food for me!

MammaCat


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 17, 2013)

Well, first off, I think there's a big difference between picky eaters and food snobs. Food snobs are annoying because they act superior. 

We don't all have the same taste buds, or intestinal fortitude  Some people taste some flavors more strongly than others do, like the bitterness in cruciferous vegetables. I can't stand to bite into raw onions, so if they're in something, I won't enjoy it. My aunt gets gastrointestinal distress from raw onions, so she avoids them, and that might look picky to someone who doesn't know that about her.

And some people just don't like certain foods. My best friend doesn't like marinara! Can you imagine?

Just a few ideas


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 17, 2013)

It's really just individual differences.  Maybe they like a certain brand because their mom always served that brand.  Maybe they say they don't like a certain food because they are afraid it will taste really bad.  Maybe it's because they have more discerning palates and, because they know what a dish should taste like, won't be satisfied with anything less.

There are foods I don't like, sweet potato salad! celery! cauliflower to name a few.  Why do you care what someone else likes or doesn't?  I don't say that to be nasty, just to ask why.


----------



## MammaCat (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh, yes, GG -- food snobs are exactly as you described. One of our neighbors in Brasov is a food snob, but I do admit we enjoy their cooking very much.

Your best friend doesn't like marinara? Interesting, indeed.

Cat doesn't like coffee -- also interesting!

MammaCat


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 17, 2013)

MammaCat said:


> Oh, yes, GG -- food snobs are exactly as you described. One of our neighbors in Brasov is a food snob, but I do admit we enjoy their cooking very much.
> 
> Your best friend doesn't like marinara? Interesting, indeed.
> 
> ...



I actually met someone once who didn't like strawberry preserves. I was truly astounded.

I didn't like coffee till I met DH. Falling in love does strange things to a person!  I do have to have 2 tsps of sugar and hazelnut creamer in it, though. Oops, I guess I've gotten picky about it!


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 17, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> It's Why do you care what someone else likes or doesn't?  I don't say that to be nasty, just to ask why.



I can see the point. It seems that lately, many people are much more vocal about their particular likes and dislikes, and expect them to be catered to. That can be annoying when you're planning a get-together. 

And some people are just sheep. On Facebook yesterday, a friend who is a food writer asked what food trends people would like to see disappear next year. Several chef friends of his said emphatically, "Gluten-free!" Apparently some people go to restaurants and ask if the fruit or the spices are gluten-free. They don't even understand what they think they're avoiding! 

Note: This has nothing to do with people who legitimately have problems with gluten, just people who jump on the bandwagon.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Dec 17, 2013)

I deal with food snobs all the time.  Most just do not know any better, but would never give something different a try.  
Some of them have never had one bite of shellfish in their lives. Not because they never had the opportunity, but because it looks funny to them.

My wifes family is from here. Upstate SC.  
I have had people get up from the table when my tray of oysters on the half shell were served. (said it would make them sick)
I have had people tell me I made them sick (could not eat) because I serve whole fish with heads on them. 
I have had people ask why I would use something like garlic.

These are country folk.  If you cannot raise it on the farm, its not suited for human consumption in their short sighted opinions.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 17, 2013)

Interesting subject.

A lot has to do with how one was raised. When I was a child, and when I raised my own children, you were only allowed to say you didn't like something after you tasted it first.
I'm astounded how many people say they don't like something when it turns out they've never tasted it. I call those folks food snobs.


----------



## Hoot (Dec 17, 2013)

Folks have their own ways. To tell the truth, I would rather have someone tell me beforehand that they dislike or don't wish to be around certain foods when we have folks over to eat. Most of my friends already know that I like to try different foods or that I like to experiment with different cooking techniques. But, having said all that, I have no expectation that everyone, or anyone, for that matter will like everything that I like. So when entertaining, I stick to familiar foods and save the goodies for another time.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 17, 2013)

"I don't like that." Is my grandson's first reaction when asked about a new food.  I worked with him a lot to get him to say, "I don't know, I've never had it." But have had limited success.


----------



## phinz (Dec 17, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> Interesting subject.
> 
> A lot has to do with how one was raised. When I was a child, and when I raised my own children, you were only allowed to say you didn't like something after you tasted it first.
> I'm astounded how many people say they don't like something when it turns out they've never tasted it. I call those folks food snobs.



My parents did the same thing. They called it the "no thank you bite" and you had to have one before you could say no thank you. I grew up an omnivore. I'll try just about anything at least once. There are some things I draw the line at (brains and intestines stand out in my mind) but as a general rule there are very few things I don't at least tolerate. My only reason for not eating most foods now is because they don't agree with me, not because I don't like them (though Brussels sprouts are my Kryptonite).


----------



## Katie H (Dec 17, 2013)

Fascinating thread.

I grew up in a household where you ate what was on your plate.  Period.  That's just the way it was.  As a result, perhaps, I'll eat nearly anything.  However, I have to explain that my biological mother who didn't cook much after she realized she could push that task on to me had some unusual food opinions.

I wasn't born in the south, but most of my formative years were spent there as were those of my 4 younger siblings.  My mother was a dipped and dyed Yankee.  Therefore, some of her assumptions were...

Cornbread and fried mush were peasant food.  Not fit for people to eat.  She had a bit of an elitist attitude, too.

Wax (yellow) beans were not to be eaten.  Beans are supposed to be GREEN.  Similar belief when it came to corn.  Corn HAD to be yellow.  No white corn or silver queen varieties.

ALL tomatoes must be red.  No exceptions.

There are many more of her food "snobs/snubs" but I can't recall them at the moment.  She would be horrified at what I've eaten in my lifetime or what I've cooked.

I'm not saying that Northerners have the same beliefs as my mother but she made sure to let us know, sometimes loudly and definitely clearly, that her way of choosing, preparing and eating food was the _right _way.  I never understood it.

As for _other_ picky eaters or food snobs, they're missing out on some wonderful stuff.  More for us.


----------



## CatPat (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm not picky, but when it comes to Gwen's cooking....!! I'm working with her on that.

A food snob lives across the street from us. When I had my new stove delivered, she came out and said it was a waste of money, for DA doesn't cook very much and it was obvious I didn't cook. I told her it was MY stove and that we haven't starved to death yet and asked her how was it obvious I didn't cook? She said young people don't cook and just use the microwaves.

I took her a bowl of my nice chicken soup and she was very happily surprised! Now she's very nice to me, for I bring to her samples of my cooking.

I don't trust raw fish at all. I had some when we visited friends in the Czech Republic, and I threw it all up. Is that picky?

Other than that I'll try anything. Once.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 17, 2013)

I grew up with parents that did not tolerate fussiness about food, you ate what was on your plate.

As an adult I fill my plate with things that look interesting to me and pass on the things that don't.  I don't feel the need to announce the reason behind all of my choices and I take offense to people who follow me down the buffet line telling me all of the reasons I should eat the things that I have left behind!  

"Chacun à son goût!" said the old lady as she kissed the cow.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 17, 2013)

CatPat said:


> I don't trust raw fish at all. I had some when we visited friends in the Czech Republic, and I threw it all up. Is that picky?



I wouldn't say that's picky - that kind of memory can be hard to shake - but unless you're allergic, it wouldn't hurt to try it again. I was afraid to try sushi for years, but now I know how it should be treated before being served, so there are a few kinds I eat.

I don't know what the food safety laws are like in the Czech Republic, but there are places around the world where I wouldn't eat certain things, either, and Eastern Europe hasn't been very forward-thinking when it comes to environmental laws.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 17, 2013)

Growing up, mealtime was very stressful.  Both my parents had very bad tempers, demanding a clean plate, and as a kid, I was a very picky eater.  No food on the plate could touch another food, and if the meat was even perceived to have one iota of fat, it would go into a napkin and surrepticiously get thrown away.  I could also throw up on a whim.

Now I put together strange combinations, love most meat, and will eat almost anything with the exceptions of fishy-tasting fish, organ meats and offal, and the Epitome of Evil, Brussels sprouts.


----------



## CatPat (Dec 17, 2013)

GG you are correct. Maybe someday I'll try this again. The food safety laws in Eastern Europe are not as they are here.

Dawgluver, I love you to pieces but if you come at me with anything like Gwen's Brussels sprouts dish, I'll sell you upriver to the DC gypsy Katie.

I'd like to think I'm not a food snob, though. I'm trying to learn good cooking but this doesn't mean my foods are perfect at all. I do have such a long way to go to becoming a good cook.

But I must say, Kadema's pork chops with the onion sauce was perfect and we love it! I would never have thought anything up like that!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## pacanis (Dec 17, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> Interesting subject.
> 
> A lot has to do with how one was raised. When I was a child, and when I raised my own children, you were only allowed to say you didn't like something after you tasted it first.
> *I'm astounded how many people say they don't like something when it turns out they've never tasted it. I call those folks food snobs*.


 
Ouch. I guess that makes me a food snob because I won't eay cooked beets? 

My definition of food snob is someone who puts down the food that another person likes, or at lleast eats. And I don't mean, someone who puts down red meat because they are a vegetarian. I mean the people who instantly post in a thread with the usual: That tastes like cardboard; I don't know how anyone can eat that; Homemade is so much better; I won't buy premade/packaged foods; I only use fresh herbs... with the accompanying  to illustrate you are making them sick by saying you ate a box of mac and cheese for lunch, or a can of Campbells soup, or used dried basil in a dish. Heck, even those that want to make sure they let everybody know that they haven't eaten at Burger King in thirty years just because they stopped there for lunch the other week. Gotta let the masses know it was highly unusual circumstances that forced you into the predicament of having to eat a Whopper and fries now... So sorry you had to become one of forty billion served 
Although I have noticed Costco foods seems immune from this 

oops, did I go on a rant? 
Anyway, that's my definition of a food snob. Which is not exactly the same as a picky eater. A picky eater refuses to eat certain things. A food snob looks down their nose at others' food and refuses to eat it... for whatever reason. Is that what you meant, OP?
And that has nothing to do with stopping eating something for health reasons.

You can be passionate in your likes without stepping on others' likes.

"Someone's singing, Lord..."


----------



## jabbur (Dec 17, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> Interesting subject.
> 
> A lot has to do with how one was raised. When I was a child, and when I raised my own children, you were only allowed to say you didn't like something after you tasted it first.
> I'm astounded how many people say they don't like something when it turns out they've never tasted it. I call those folks food snobs.



Many folks grew up with Mom making whatever they wanted even if it was not what she cooked for supper.  Mom would make her little darling a separate meal if he/she complained.  In my house, the kids had to eat what was served or if they chose not, they could go hungry or make their own PB&J sandwich.  They also had to at least take one bite of anything new before they refused much like Kayelle.


----------



## CatPat (Dec 17, 2013)

I like Campbell's soups! And the boxed mac and cheese is also good, I was just looking for ways to make these differently on my own. 

Remember one of my first posts asking about the boxed dinner and I didn't like it? It was under seasoned. That would have been good with some extra seasonings. I tried the same boxed dinner later and added more seasonings, some fresh chives and onion, garlic, sage, and it was very much better and I liked it.

I see what you mean, Pacanis. I think food is wonderful, and if it does come from a box or a can, it is well also. You can always fix it with seasonings. Sometimes we are on a time schedule and rushed, so this is what these foods from a can or a box are for. And they are good.

There's a girl in one of my classes who is a vegan. You don't want to know what she said about my ham and cheese sandwich and my Campbell's chicken noodle soup I had for lunch that day. I also had a thermos of whole milk. Cat = sinner!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 17, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Ouch. I guess that makes me a food snob because I won't eat cooked beets?
> 
> My definition of food snob is someone who puts down the food that another person likes, or at lleast eats. And I don't mean, someone who puts down red meat because they are a vegetarian. I mean the people who instantly post in a thread with the usual: That tastes like cardboard; I don't know how anyone can eat that; Homemade is so much better; I won't buy premade/packaged foods; I only use fresh herbs... with the accompanying  to illustrate you are making them sick by saying you ate a box of mac and cheese for lunch, or a can of Campbells soup, or used dried basil in a dish. Heck, even those that want to make sure they let everybody know that they haven't eaten at Burger King in thirty years just because they stopped there for lunch the other week. Gotta let the masses know it was highly unusual circumstances that forced you into the predicament of having to eat a Whopper and fries now... So sorry you had to become one of forty billion served
> Although I have noticed Costco foods seems immune from this
> ...



Pac, you won't eat cooked beets because you've tasted them and don't like them? That's very different from saying "I'll never eat cooked beets".
How would you know you don't like them if you've never eaten them?

I *very much agree* with everything else you said.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 17, 2013)

Fortunately this "little darling" and his mother had the same tastes. 
I've mentioned before she would fix Swiss steak the way we liked it for me and her, and the way my father and sister liked it for them. That was well into my teens if I recall. Not when we were younger.
Also, mom and I liked mashed potatoes and gravy. My father and sister mashed sweet potatoes, so Thanksgiving Day meals always saw both on the table. And any meal that had mashed potatoes and gravy she would always make another potato for my father and sister.
My parents were strict on some things, but I guess food wasn't one of them.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 17, 2013)

Exactly, Cat.
I still remember the post here by a popular member saying he made mac and cheese for him and his son, then quickly following it up (or as quickly as one can follow something up hitting the comma and the space bar) "and not that boxed crap". 
Was that really necessary? I'm pretty sure we all knew it didn't come from a box.

But that said, I'll bet it's been 4-5 years since I've bought a box of mac and cheese. Not that I'm against it, I just always have the stuff on hand and the method to make my own now. Heck, it doesn't make no never mind to me where you get your food from. After all it's a "cooking" forum. Cooking is cooking.  Scratch or bought. What's Andy's sig? You must first create the apple? 

Kay, I couldn't tell you how they taste. Or cranberry sauce for that matter. I've never tasted either, nor was I forced to.
Squishy, red... oohp, errr  ackkk 

But if you like them go for it


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 17, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Exactly, Cat.
> I still remember the post here by a popular member saying he made mac and cheese for him and his son, then quickly following it up (or as quickly as one can follow something up hitting the comma and the space bar) "and not that boxed crap".
> Was that really necessary? I'm pretty sure we all knew it didn't come from a box.
> 
> ...



No beets or cranberry sauce, Pac?  You're missing out!    I love pickled beets!  And my cranberry sauce was awesome this year.

I also love the convenience of cream of something soups and Idahoan potato flakes in a packet!  Not a fan of mac and cheese, boxed or homemade, but that's me, others love it.  There's nothing wrong with using a few shortcuts!  What would college years be without Minute Rice and Ramen?


----------



## pacanis (Dec 17, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> No beets or cranberry sauce, Pac? You're missing out!  I love pickled beets! And my cranberry sauce was awesome this year.
> 
> I also love the convenience of cream of something soups and Idahoan potato flakes in a packet! Not a fan of mac and cheese, boxed or homemade, but that's me, others love it. There's nothing wrong with using a few shortcuts! What would college years be without Minute Rice and Ramen?


 
Oh I've had about 4-5 slices of pickled beets through the years. I love pickled eggs, so about every 50 pickled eggs I'll have a slice of beet   But never a cooked beet like my earlier post said.
I think we had a thread a couple months ago about foods being appealing. Beets and wiggly cranberry sauce don't appeal to me. I couldn't even tell you if they are eaten with a fork or a spoon


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 17, 2013)

I've tasted both beets and cranberry sauce.  I don't care for them, but once in a great while I'll eat some, just in case there is some missing nutrient in them that they may fill for me.  You know, kind of "just in case".

I can relate to the "that crap" comment about boxed mac & cheese.  I've used it many times when money was extremely tight.  I don't have to do that now, but I can relate to the comment.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 17, 2013)

Zhizara said:


> I can relate to the "that crap" comment about boxed mac & cheese.  I've used it many times when money was extremely tight.  I don't have to do that now, but I can relate to the comment.



I can relate to it, too, when it comes to certain products. But I try not to say it (or type it) out loud because it's rude to disparage something someone else likes.


----------



## CatPat (Dec 17, 2013)

Perhaps one's upbring and past has much to do with our approach to food also. I've shadowed Mamma in her kitchen for my whole life I think. She always let me help and she taught me so very much. 

Now Papa is showing me his grilling expertise. I welcome every meal, and I can't be picky or a snob. There are too many recipes here and on the Internet for me to try.

Food and cooking are one of my life's greatest adventures. If I ever adopt children of my own, I'll teach them just as Mamma has taught me.

One time, my cousins were staying with us (the two who failed here) and they refused some of Mamma's dishes. I was very offended and furious! They didn't stay long. 

With love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 17, 2013)

Depends on what you put in front of me if I'm a picky eater or not.  Definitely not (I don't think) a food snob.


----------



## Addie (Dec 18, 2013)

My generation were the children of parents who lived through the Depression. They carried those times into their marriage and the dinner table. Hamburger Helper, boxed mac and cheese and other foods of convenience were not available to our parents. So my generation grew up on food from scratch. Then we got married and had our own families. Money was not always plentiful, and those convenience foods helped feed a lot of families. I know it certainly helped feed my kids. A box cake mix was cheaper than making one from scratch. When money was plentiful, we were able to feed our families like we had been. We made the dishes our mothers made. And we were able to make those cakes and pies that we grew up on. Unfortunately, by the time that day came, my kids were used to the boxed items. But if we stuck to our guns and continued to make scratch foods, they began to develop more sophisticated taste buds. 

As I got older, and health problems began to pop up, my intestinal tract decided to develop a mind of its own. That and food allergies were limiting what I could and could not eat. But I don't make a fuss about it to anyone. Today, I find most of the boxed items very salty. Cold cuts leave me cold. Again too salty. Yet they were the building stone for school lunches in my home. So now I keep my mouth shut and a quiet "no thank you" suffices when I am offered a food I can't have. Some times I will take a small spoonful. If pushed, I certainly don't want to discuss my health problems at the dinner table. So I just say I suffer from 'fatonmythigh' as one word and very quickly. I have found that if I say I am allergic, a whole conversation starts about food allergies. Not at the dinner table please. 

If your income or taste buds lead you to convenience foods, then I say go for them. If you come across a food snob, change the conversation quickly. Nothing you say is going to make a difference to them. You owe no explanation to anyone for how you shop for groceries. You purchase what you can afford and like. There is no such thing as "real food" and "fake food." Just good or bad food.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 18, 2013)

As stated above, there is a difference between picky eaters and food snobs. Picky eaters are those who refuse to eat certain foods, usually because there's something about the given food they find unappealing. For the most part, I don't think there's anything wrong with being a picky eater. People don't eat what they don't like and there's not much you can do to change it. 

My own mother didn't push me to try new foods, but my grandmother did. If my brother or I scoffed or picked at something on the plate, she would glare and say in a stern voice, "Quit acting like a baby and just eat it!" That was usually all it took.

Some picky eaters are just completely over the top. My father-in-law is a good example. For meats, he only eats beef, chicken, and ham. The only two vegetables he will eat are canned green beans and corn, and sometimes mashed potatoes (but only if they are of a consistency that meets with his approval). Ethnic foods are completely out, with the exception of pizza and tacos. Unfortunately, due to his pickiness, the man has boxed himself into a little world. While I like him on a personal level, he is very unpleasant to have dinner with.

Food snobs are a different animal altogether. These types invariably want you to know that their food choices are vastly superior to yours. On occasion I've been accused of being a food snob because I'm very selective in what I buy and cook for my family. The truth is, the accusers are probably right. I think I am kind of a snob. But I've gotten to the point where I try not to push my own choices on other people anymore, as I believe that crosses a line. As with picky eaters, I personally don't feel there's anything inherently wrong with being a selective consumer (vs. "food snob"), as long as you're not obnoxious about it. And if I go to someone else's house for dinner, I always try to respect the cook and the work that was put into the meal and generally eat what's served without complaint.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 18, 2013)

Well said Steve.


----------



## cave76 (Dec 18, 2013)

I was raised in the Midwest. My mother was a very good cook but she always did the meat and potato stuff with overcooked fresh veggies, though. Pepper was the only spice besides salt and cinnamon for cookies. 

Then I moved to California in my very early 20s.Whoa! Vistas of great food opened up to me and I never looked back.

I discovered that I could eat and love everything and I wanted my daughter, born a few years later, to not be picky. My ploy was to not offer her anything 'different' like beets or liver although my husband and I had them on our plates.

She wailed "I want some of that". I told her it was grown up food and when she got older she could have it.
More wailing and pleading. I gave in and said, o.k, but just one bite!

It worked on almost everything. I no longer had to avoid 'different' foods.

Yeah, o.k.----- report me to the Mean Mommies Police!


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 18, 2013)

cave76 said:


> I was raised in the Midwest. My mother was a very good cook but she always did the meat and potato stuff with overcooked fresh veggies, though. Pepper was the only spice besides salt and cinnamon for cookies.
> 
> Then I moved to California in my very early 20s.Whoa! Vistas of great food opened up to me and I never looked back.
> 
> ...



Pretty darn smart, if you ask me. 

Reverse psychology often works with little ones. I was a day care mother in my younger years, and when they would get too loud I'd start whispering. They'd always quiet down to try and hear what I was saying.


----------



## Addie (Dec 18, 2013)

I used to like to have the kids in the living room with me at night. That way I could keep an eye on all of them at the same time. So I used to go around and shut off all the lights in the other rooms. Kids do not like being in the dark alone.


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 18, 2013)

Steve Kroll said:


> there is a difference between picky eaters and food snobs. Picky eaters are those who refuse to eat certain foods, they don't like and there's not much you can do to change it.
> 
> Food snobs are a different animal altogether. These types invariably want you to know that* their food choices are vastly superior to yours*.
> 
> ...



Hear hear..... well said!  (Steve,  hope you don't mind my editing!)


----------



## bakechef (Dec 18, 2013)

My friends know that I cook mostly from scratch and at times I get the impression that they think that I'm a food snob, because we'll be discussing food and they'll say "sorry, I used a cake mix"

I like my recipes better than most mixes and convenience foods, but I totally understand that others haven't made dozens of cakes to perfect the recipe, or they might not have everything to make a recipe from scratch, heck they may not even want to.

Just because I don't care for something doesn't make them bad, just that my choices are different.


----------



## bakechef (Dec 18, 2013)

There is also a socioeconomic component to brand loyalty.  Often those of lesser means will be attracted to brand names because they think it makes them look less poor to others, and makes them feel better that they can have the "better" product.  This is a real thing.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 18, 2013)

Steve Kroll said:


> ...Food snobs are a different animal altogether. These types invariably want you to know that their food choices are vastly superior to yours. On occasion I've been accused of being a food snob because I'm very selective in what I buy and cook for my family. The truth is, the accusers are probably right. I think I am kind of a snob. But I've gotten to the point where I try not to push my own choices on other people anymore, as I believe that crosses a line. As with picky eaters, I personally don't feel there's anything inherently wrong with being a selective consumer (vs. "food snob"), as long as you're not obnoxious about it. And if I go to someone else's house for dinner, I always try to respect the cook and the work that was put into the meal and generally eat what's served without complaint.


Well put, I agree. I have been waiting to reply to this topic, because I wanted to write a meaningful reply. I'm a bit of a food snob. I often honestly find the "food snob" choice to taste better and seem healthier to me. But, I have no objection to buying/eating the "low brow" version if it tastes good and isn't full of weird chemicals.

I had to start reading labels back in the '70s, when I noticed that I have an unpleasant reaction to MSG. It meant that I couldn't buy most canned soups and lots of other pre-made foods, so I learned to cook them myself. I have no objection to pre-made foods, if they are made of healthy ingredients and taste good, e.g., Habitant Pea Soup. One of two canned soups I could find back then, that didn't have MSG. The other one was Howard Johnson's clam chowder.

There's another reason some people might be picky eaters. People have varying levels of tasting ability. BBC - Science & Nature - Human Body and Mind - Test your tastebuds

I'm a super taster, so I really dislike most bitter. I love chocolate, but not dark chocolate. It's too bitter. I've been told again and again that it's an acquired taste. I haven't acquired it and doubt that I ever will. I can taste the sodium bisulfate (or maybe it's the sodium benzoate) in ReaLemon. It's bitter and makes it unpleasant. So, am I being a food snob when I say I prefer stuff made with actual lemon juice or organic bottled lemon juice? I try not to be obnoxious about it, but if you ask me what I think of that homemade hummus with the ReaLemon, I'll tell you.


----------



## bakechef (Dec 18, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Well put, I agree. I have been waiting to reply to this topic, because I wanted to write a meaningful reply. I'm a bit of a food snob. I often honestly find the "food snob" choice to taste better and seem healthier to me. But, I have no objection to buying/eating the "low brow" version if it tastes good and isn't full of weird chemicals.
> 
> I had to start reading labels back in the '70s, when I noticed that I have an unpleasant reaction to MSG. It meant that I couldn't buy most canned soups and lots of other pre-made foods, so I learned to cook them myself. I have no objection to pre-made foods, if they are made of healthy ingredients and taste good, e.g., Habitant Pea Soup. One of two canned soups I could find back then, that didn't have MSG. The other one was Howard Johnson's clam chowder.
> 
> ...



I've always liked to cook, but after meeting Rob, and him reacting badly to MSG lead me to making more of our stuff from scratch.  Over the last 9 years it's become easier to find stuff without MSG especially broth.  

I have a feeling that I may be a super taster, dark chocolate is too bitter and it overwhelms my tastebuds.  Same with coffee that's too strong.  I can enjoy espresso when it's in a latte or something similar, the milk mellows it for me and I can taste the different notes, but straight up espresso just tastes like a bitter mess.  

I also think that is why there are many processed foods that taste bad to me, like cool whip, while not nasty I can definitely taste things in it that are unpleasant and "artificial" while others think that it tastes great and like whipped cream.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 18, 2013)

Bakechef, I don't drink straight up espresso either, for the same reason. I drink it "allongé". I can taste the subtle flavours when it is diluted with hot water. Yes, I add cream. BTW, Starbucks roasts their coffee beans dark enough that they just taste burnt to me. Even their "espresso allongé" is far too bitter.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 18, 2013)

I've never liked Starbucks coffee either, while I like a strong coffee if and when I drink it, Starbucks tastes burnt and bitter to me too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 18, 2013)

And I love a good espresso, dark chocolate.  What I can't handle is the taste of artificial sweeteners, the naturals stevia and agave taste metallic, and cruciferous veggies are abhorrent both taste and smell.

Oh, I can't stand Starbucks, their coffee is burnt.


----------



## Somebunny (Dec 18, 2013)

Hmmmm.   I love dark chocolate and Starbucks coffee.  I must be just a regular taster . I also like blue cheese, sharp cheddar etc.  I don't notice "bitter" too much.


----------



## bakechef (Dec 19, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Bakechef, I don't drink straight up espresso either, for the same reason. I drink it "allongé". I can taste the subtle flavours when it is diluted with hot water. Yes, I add cream. BTW, Starbucks roasts their coffee beans dark enough that they just taste burnt to me. Even their "espresso allongé" is far too bitter.



I definitely know what people are saying when they day Starbucks tastes burnt.  I compare that to a local coffee house and it is night and day, I swear that I hear angels sing when I drink a latte there!


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 19, 2013)

I think the key about whether one is a "food snob" is one's attitude toward others who don't share your preferences. A food snob, like any other snob, makes others feel bad if they don't make the same choices. 

I used to buy the Parmesan cheese in the green can because I didn't understand how it was different from imported Parmigiano Reggiano cheese, not having grown up with it. Then I started reading Cooks Illustrated and joined this forum and learned. I tried it and liked it much better, so I don't buy the other kind anymore. But my mother thinks it's too much trouble to get the cheese and a grater out, so she complains  When she's here, I just get it out and grate it for her.

And I'm a super taster, too. Must have sugar and creamer in my coffee and prefer espresso in a mocha caffè.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 19, 2013)

I've gone back to "green can" cheese, only it's a clear jar and made by 4C. I think it serves me well in certain applications even though I have a chunk of Parm reg in the fridge. It is what it is. Which according to the label is cheese  
Grated 100% Natural Parmesan Cheese [Pasteurized Part-Skim Milk, Cheese Culture, Salt, Enzymes (Rennet)]. Contains: Milk.

But I've never had Starbucks coffee... Now does that make me a snob or picky? 
It sounds like I'm not missing much.


----------



## bakechef (Dec 19, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> I think the key about whether one is a "food snob" is one's attitude toward others who don't share your preferences. A food snob, like any other snob, makes others feel bad if they don't make the same choices.
> 
> I used to buy the Parmesan cheese in the green can because I didn't understand how it was different from imported Parmigiano Reggiano cheese, not having grown up with it. Then I started reading Cooks Illustrated and joined this forum and learned. I tried it and liked it much better, so I don't buy the other kind anymore. But my mother thinks it's too much trouble to get the cheese and a grater out, so she complains  When she's here, I just get it out and grate it for her.
> 
> And I'm a super taster, too. Must have sugar and creamer in my coffee and prefer espresso in a mocha caffè.



Yeah I agree with you. If you chastise others because you think that their choices are inferior to yours that makes you a snob.  

I have no problem going to Starbucks if my friends want to go, I can always get a mocha which helps mask the harshness, and I'll enjoy it. I'd rather be that guy that makes the best out of a situation and enjoys time with friends than the one pushing his own opinions or agenda on others!


----------



## bakechef (Dec 19, 2013)

I do like the fact that Starbucks is everywhere, it helps me get my coffee fix when traveling!


----------



## pacanis (Dec 19, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> It makes you smart. Too much money for coffee drinks with really weird names.


 
Yeah, I can make my own fancy coffees right here at home.
Especially if I start the day with a cup of hot chocolate followed by regular coffee like this morning. I'll call it Chocolate Bay Fog Chaser


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 19, 2013)

pacanis said:


> I've gone back to "green can" cheese, only it's a clear jar and made by 4C. I think it serves me well in certain applications even though I have a chunk of Parm reg in the fridge. It is what it is. Which according to the label is cheese
> Grated 100% Natural Parmesan Cheese [Pasteurized Part-Skim Milk, Cheese Culture, Salt, Enzymes (Rennet)]. Contains: Milk.
> 
> But I've never had Starbucks coffee... Now does that make me a snob or picky?
> It sounds like I'm not missing much.



It is cheese, it's just not made the same way with quite the same types of components, or aged as long, which affect the flavor and texture. But if you're happy with what you have, that's the important thing 

This is from Cooks Illustrated:



> What the cows eat will affect the flavor of their milk and the resulting cheese. In Italy, the cows designated for Parmigiano-Reggiano graze outdoors; in the United States, most cows are not pastured but generally eat a concentrated feed.
> 
> In addition to the cows' diet, there are different and unique microflora and yeasts in the milk. The American practice of heating the milk for pasteurization kills these microorganisms. However, since Italians use raw milk to make Parmesan, these microorganisms add unique flavor components to the cheese that can give you extreme highs and lows of flavor. Pasteurized milk gives you a more consistent product, and it saves money for the manufacturer.
> 
> It's not just the milk that's different in the United States. American cheese makers often use nonanimal rennet to curdle the milk. And the starter cultures differ, with Italians using the whey left from the cheese-making of the day before, while Americans generally purchase starters from enzyme manufacturers. Finally, each cheese-making company, and each plant of each company, will have slightly different microorganisms in its environment, which alters the flavor of the cheese being produced.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 19, 2013)

I don't disagee with anything in that article. Looks like they know a thing or two.
Now if you could pull up an article of theirs pertaining to the best parmesan cheese to use for grilled garlic & parm wings... and if I agree with their choice... then maybe I'll invite them to eat at my house


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 19, 2013)

I've never had Starbucks coffee either.  Not snobby, not picky, just frugal enough to not waste a ridiculous amount of money for a cup of coffee.


----------



## cave76 (Dec 19, 2013)

A *gourmet* is a connoisseur of good food.

My definition of a *gourmand* is a gourmet that talks about food, past, present and future, while eating good food.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 19, 2013)

Where do bagel dogs fall?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 19, 2013)

Zhizara said:


> I've never had Starbucks coffee either.  Not snobby, not picky, just frugal enough to not waste a ridiculous amount of money for a cup of coffee.



I've never had it either and I agree, not enough WOW for the money!

To me Starbuck's is right up there with the Emperor's new clothes! 

I enjoy treats and special things, but I find that if I have them too often they are no longer special.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 19, 2013)

cave76 said:


> A *gourmet* is a connoisseur of good food.
> 
> My definition of a *gourmand* is a gourmet that talks about food, past, present and future, while eating good food.




gour·mand
go͝orˈmänd/
_noun_
noun: *gourmand*; plural noun: *gourmands*


*1*. 
a person who enjoys eating and often eats too much.
synonyms:glutton, overeater, big eater, gobbler, gorger; More_informal_pig, chowhound, greedy pig, guzzler 
"his brother is a shameless gourmand who is eating us out of house and home"


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 19, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Where do bagel dogs fall?




On the floor?


----------



## cave76 (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks for the REAL definition of gourmand, Andy. 

I have a different one.


----------



## Mad Cook (Dec 19, 2013)

mj1 said:


> This is something that has been bugging me for a while now.
> 
> Why is it that some people are more particular about their food and the way it tastes than others?
> 
> ...


In my experience picky adults are picky kids grown up and picky kids are what they have been allowed to be, often by parental connivance. I'm not including genuine food dislikes here. I dislike bananas but I always have - apparently I spat out my first taste of mashed banana when I was being weaned! On the other hand my father didn't like mushrooms because his mother and grandmother told him he didn't. When he married my mother and she fried them in butter he changed his mind.

There's a big difference between picky-ness and disliking something. Picky-ness is often used as a weapon both by children and by adults.

As for different brands of a particular food. I don't go with snobbishness or the idea that something must be better because it's more expensive.. I much prefer Tesco Supermarket own brand "value" baked beans to Heinz because they taste nicer (to me). On the other hand Tesco's own brand tea is horrid (to me) and I much prefer Tetley's or Yorkshire Tea


----------



## Mad Cook (Dec 19, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> I actually met someone once who didn't like strawberry preserves. I was truly astounded.
> 
> I didn't like coffee till I met DH. Falling in love does strange things to a person!  I do have to have 2 tsps of sugar and hazelnut creamer in it, though. Oops, I guess I've gotten picky about it!


I didn't like coffee until I discovered (from an American film IIRC!) that you can drink it without milk. I've never looked back. 

 However, there are some people who think I'm picky because I only like "real" coffee. This is because I like it so strong that if it's made with instant it's virtually undrinkable. I didn't really discover the difference between instant and "real" until I was about 20years old as my parents always had Nescafe instant which was considered the trendier choice back in the '50s


----------



## cave76 (Dec 19, 2013)

My ex-husband would NOT eat liverwurst. When I switched to braunschweiger he liked it!


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 19, 2013)

When I married Steve I had already been cooking over 40 yrs for my late husband.

Steve said he didn't didn't like a multitude of dishes that were the core of my cooking.  In truth he didn't like those dishes made by his late wife, but he loves mine. There ya go...the cook can make all the difference.


----------



## Mad Cook (Dec 19, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> I can see the point. It seems that lately, many people are much more vocal about their particular likes and dislikes, and expect them to be catered to. That can be annoying when you're planning a get-together.
> 
> .


As children when we went out to tea at a friends we were always told to eat everything on our plate as it was rude to the hostess to leave food but if it was something we really couldn't stomach just to leave it quietly on the side of the plate without comment. 

 It was called good manners. I certainly don't mind when a new dinner guest rings up to say s/he's allergic to shellfish or eggs or has coeliac disease and I'll always try to work round a genuine problem but anyone who sits at my table and causes a fuss about the food certainly doesn't get invited again. The good manners works the other way too. I have a friend who doesn't like pasta or tomatoes so I never serve either when he's coming for dinner - in return he always does two desserts if he's planning a new chocolate recipe because he knows I don't like chocolate. (Mind you, he'd bought me chocolates every Christmas for about 5 years before my mother let slip that she really enjoyed eating his Christmas presents to me!). 

 Must go now as I have to go and feed my very UN-picky horse. He even removed the cheese and onion sandwich from my hand and ate it while I was talking to someone outside his stable!


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 19, 2013)

cave76 said:


> Thanks for the REAL definition of gourmand, Andy.
> 
> I have a different one.



Well, what is it??  I'd love to hear _your _definition.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 19, 2013)

cave76 said:


> ...My definition of a *gourmand* is a gourmet that talks about food, past, present and future, while eating good food.





Andy M. said:


> gour·mand
> go͝orˈmänd/
> _noun_
> noun: *gourmand*; plural noun: *gourmands*
> ...




 


cave76 said:


> Thanks for the REAL definition of gourmand, Andy.
> 
> I have a different one.



Cave, two very different definitions.  If you use your definition with someone who knows the real definition, they will be insulted.


----------



## cave76 (Dec 19, 2013)

Andy and anyone else here: I'm sorry if my joke insulted anyone. 

It was a joke, which I thought I'd made clear by putting a  after my definition.

I wish I could say that I'd never make another joke---- but I'd be lying! 

Conundrum: Now, did I mean that I was just joking about lying or what?


----------



## bakechef (Dec 19, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> When I married Steve I had already been cooking over 40 yrs for my late husband.
> 
> Steve said he didn't didn't like a multitude of dishes that were the core of my cooking.  In truth he didn't like those dishes made by his late wife, but he loves mine. There ya go...the cook can make all the difference.



Same thing with Rob, I wonder what his mother and ex did to their food that made certain things so undesirable?


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 19, 2013)

cave76 said:


> Andy and anyone else here: I'm sorry if my joke insulted anyone.
> 
> It was a joke, which I thought I'd made clear by putting a  after my definition.
> 
> ...



I don't think anyone was offended. We'll get to know your sense of humor - no worries


----------



## cave76 (Dec 19, 2013)

Thank you GG. 

As a wise man once said "It was a tongue in cheek comment".


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 19, 2013)

I "almost always" buy 'no name' or store brand goods.  But there are exceptions.  Green Stuffed Olives and Black Olives are an example.  I don't know what the 'no name' brands do to them but they taste like salty cardboard.

 Actually, some crackers too.... Christie's are good.  

 The list could go on  -  ad naseum  -


----------



## taxlady (Dec 19, 2013)

Stirling pointed out that there may be an evolutionary component to being a picky eater. It's good if the whole tribe doesn't try that new mushroom. The picky eaters might be the only ones who survive.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 19, 2013)

In the interest of saving money, I have tried store brands.  Some are fine, others are awful.  It's hit or miss.  Their frozen vegetables are woody and tasteless, the OJ is good.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 19, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> In the interest of saving money, I have tried store brands.  Some are fine, others are awful.  It's hit or miss.  Their frozen vegetables are woody and tasteless, the OJ is good.


That's kinda funny. Around here most store brand OJ is not nearly as nice as MinuteMaid and the store brand frozen vegis are usually fine.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 19, 2013)

I just remembered the ice storm of 1998. We had no power for 8 days and no way to cook. The city was serving suppers and providing showers and maybe a place to sleep. We went for the showers and were going to stay for the supper. It was spaghetti with meat sauce. It smelled so unpleasant that we skipped it. We ate in restos the whole week. A friend called us bourgeois for not eating the free food.


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 19, 2013)

Goodness  taxlady!  

 I was living in St Lazare during that storm.  We were without power for more than 14 days.  Luckily I had a propane stove, no oven thou, but two wood fireplaces.  Luckily the temps were not horrid so we were quite comfortable.  No hot water but at least hot food and warm place to sleep. And we did have water, the city was on a grid for the water.  Kids moved out from the West Island for the duration. And Grandkids were kept busy cleaning the wax candle holders from the night before. (I didn't quite trust the little guys with refilling the oil lamps).

 As the days went on I took my freezer goods and dumped them in the snow outside.   We had a house full.  Too bad we hadn't met then - would have found room for you and yours!

 Even thou I now have a Generac generator (best investment EVER for country living)...  I still keep a good supply of candles/oil on hand.


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 19, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Around here most store brand OJ is not nearly as nice as MinuteMaid



hee hee....  I find MinuteMaid far too sweet.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 19, 2013)

dragnlaw said:


> hee hee....  I find MinuteMaid far too sweet.


Try the one with extra pulp and don't get the low acid one.


----------



## Mad Cook (Dec 19, 2013)

taxlady said:


> I just remembered the ice storm of 1998. We had no power for 8 days and no way to cook. The city was serving suppers and providing showers and maybe a place to sleep. We went for the showers and were going to stay for the supper. It was spaghetti with meat sauce. It smelled so unpleasant that we skipped it. We ate in restos the whole week. A friend called us bourgeois for not eating the free food.


Some friend. I would have thought that if you didn't need to eat the free food then you did right not to do so. There would have been plenty of people who hadn't the choice because they couldn't afford restaurants.


----------



## CarolPa (Dec 19, 2013)

I think if you are offered something you don't like, it's better to say "Thank you,  but I don't care for any" rather than saying that you don't like it.  Saying you don't like it makes it a challenge to get you to try theirs.  The same when you say you are on a diet, or you are diabetic etc.  Then they insist that a little bit won't hurt you.  

I make things, I set them out, and if people eat them ok and if they don't ok.  I never insist that they try it.  If the whole bowl of something is still there at the end of the evening, I know not to make it again!  LOL


----------



## taxlady (Dec 19, 2013)

Mad Cook said:


> Some friend. I would have thought that if you didn't need to eat the free food then you did right not to do so. There would have been plenty of people who hadn't the choice because they couldn't afford restaurants.


He's no longer a friend. Now that I think about it, it is kind of rich that he said that. He's a dyed in the wool libertarian. He eventually got so obnoxious that my DH banned him on FaceBook. I never friended him on FB.


----------



## CatPat (Dec 19, 2013)

If the food did smell unpleasant, it's not bourgeois to choose another place to eat. I've noticed if a food doesn't smell pleasant, I'm worried about it, and I'm usually right, for it doesn't taste good.

Food begins with aromas, and if the aroma isn't pleasant, it usually makes one become not hungry. Gwen with her Brussles sprouts dish is the one I remember!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Addie (Dec 19, 2013)

Diabetic! If just one more person tells me about an uncle who always eats cake, candy or whatever, and he is a diabetic, after I tell them "No thank you, I am a diabetic", may just get a taste of my fist. Just once please tell me how they admire the way that I stick to my diet. I am not their uncle, I am me. I am a diabetic! A lot of the folks in this building are diabetic. They have severe neuropathy. I have been a diabetic for almost 20 years. I do not have it. And it is because I stick to my diet. 

So when someone tells you "I am a diabetic" don't insist that they just try a small mouthful. That is when you become an 'enabler'. It is the same as offering drugs to an addict.


----------



## bakechef (Dec 19, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> In the interest of saving money, I have tried store brands.  Some are fine, others are awful.  It's hit or miss.  Their frozen vegetables are woody and tasteless, the OJ is good.



It really varies from store to store.  The store I currently work in has excellent store brand frozen veg, just as good as any other.  A previous employer obviously put their name on whatever brought them maximum profit regardless of quality. 

My store has its version of the Oreo and it's pretty sad.  I tried the Target brand a few years back and I preferred it to Oreo (not sure if it's still available).  Same goes with Trader Joes, I prefer their version of Oreo.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 19, 2013)

Addie said:


> Diabetic! If just one more person tells me about an uncle who always eats cake, candy or whatever, and he is a diabetic, after I tell them "No thank you, I am a diabetic", may just get a taste of my fist. Just once please tell me how they admire the way that I stick to my diet. I am not their uncle, I am me. I am a diabetic! A lot of the folks in this building are diabetic. They have severe neuropathy. I have been a diabetic for almost 20 years. I do not have it. And it is because I stick to my diet.
> 
> So when someone tells you "I am a diabetic" don't insist that they just try a small mouthful. That is when you become an 'enabler'. It is the same as offering drugs to an addict.



Your information is out of date. Doctors used to advise diabetics to avoid sugar, but recent research has shown that diabetics can offset small amounts of sugary items with protein and complex carbs and maintain the desired blood sugar level.

Neuropathy and other complications of diabetes are caused by chronically uncontrolled sugar levels, not from eating sugary foods occasionally.

If you don't want it, just say "No, thank you," and leave it at that.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 19, 2013)

Addie said:


> Diabetic! If just one more person tells me about an uncle who always eats cake, candy or whatever, and he is a diabetic, after I tell them "No thank you, I am a diabetic", may just get a taste of my fist. Just once please tell me how they admire the way that I stick to my diet. I am not their uncle, I am me. I am a diabetic! A lot of the folks in this building are diabetic. They have severe neuropathy. I have been a diabetic for almost 20 years. I do not have it. And it is because I stick to my diet.
> 
> So when someone tells you "I am a diabetic" don't insist that they just try a small mouthful. That is when you become an 'enabler'. It is the same as offering drugs to an addict.



Just my opinion Addie, but if you simply said "no thank you" without adding "I'm diabetic" you could avoid hearing about uncles who eat cake, candy and whatever. The more information you give them, the more one wants to make conversation about the information given. With a simple "no thank you", you have the power to change the subject.


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 19, 2013)

GotGarlic...

 are you ???  or have/do you???  any personal relationship with someone who is diabetic?

 Your reply is somewhat ambivalent...  and not one I completely agree with...


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 19, 2013)

I also find a "No thanks, it looks beautiful/so good/delicious, but I'm stuffed!", works too.


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 19, 2013)

in the meanwhile and the between while...  you put in another message which I did not see while composing mine...

 enough said...


----------



## CatPat (Dec 19, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> I also find a "No thanks, it looks beautiful/so good/delicious, but I'm stuffed!", works too.



I wish that would have worked with Gwen's dish! She knew we were hungry. 

Carl tried this also, and he said this: "The next time she brings something like this over, I'll say, 'I'm sorry, I just got my wisdom teeth pulled and I can only have real soft foods.'"

I would never, ever try to make someone who is diabetic to eat something that perhaps will hurt them and make them sick. Insulin shock, from what I have understood, can be very harmful and also fatal. I don't know what they can try or have small amounts of things or any of this. 

If I know someone is a diabetic, I would ask what is safe for them and prepare any meals for them according to their dietary restrictions. I'd never want to harm someone.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Addie (Dec 19, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> Your information is out of date. Doctors used to advise diabetics to avoid sugar, but recent research has shown that diabetics can offset small amounts of sugary items with protein and complex carbs and maintain the desired blood sugar level.
> 
> Neuropathy and other complications of diabetes are caused by chronically uncontrolled sugar levels, not from eating sugary foods occasionally.
> 
> If you don't want it, just say "No, thank you," and leave it at that.



I am not on any insulin. Nor pills. I control my diabetes strictly by diet. It is my choice to avoid certain foods. I am not a sweet eater. Never have been. Most often when a sugary product is offered to a diabetic, there is no protein readily handy to offset the sugar intake. I have never said that you can never, ever have a sugary item. Just think before you offer some to a known diabetic unless you also have a 'burger handy to go with it. Most non-diabetics have no idea of what constitutes a diabetic diet. Not until they become a diabetic themselves. And a lot of them think because I am on no medication, that I have been cured. Sorry. Once a diabetic, always a diabetic. At least until they find a cure.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 19, 2013)

My father-in-law was a diabetic and not good about his diet. He stayed with us for two weeks while we were doing low carb. He bugged me to cook some 'taters. I wouldn't. I'm a meany. He did admit that his blood sugar levels had seldom been so good.


----------



## Addie (Dec 19, 2013)

taxlady said:


> My father-in-law was a diabetic and not good about his diet. He stayed with us for two weeks while we were doing low carb. He bugged me to cook some 'taters. I wouldn't. I'm a meany. He did admit that his blood sugar levels had seldom been so good.





Oddly enough TL, a potato is a complex carb and good for the diabetic. It has a lot of nutrients in it. But it should be eaten with a protein like any carb. Complex carbs take longer to be absorbed into the system.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 19, 2013)

Diabetics can eat whatever they like, of course, they also have to deal with their highs and lows.  The holidays are the worst, but even though I've been having the odd taste of goodies now and then, my blood sugars have remained stable.  

No need to volunteer the information of diet needs or health needs.  It is not the host and hostess who are responsible for your food choices, you are responsible.  If your dietary needs and wants are so important to you, that you must make a pest of yourself, you should just stay home.  And those that love you are always going to be the "food police"  because they DO care.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 19, 2013)

I prefer to know what my guests' dietary restrictions are. I can get chocolate with alcohol sugar for diabetics. I can use coconut for people who are lactose intolerant. I can make the gravy without any flour for someone gluten intolerant. Heck, I have several friends who can't stand celery and I usually put celery in my salads. I just put the celery on the side for those of us who like it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 19, 2013)

taxlady said:


> I prefer to know what my guests' dietary restrictions are. I can get chocolate with alcohol sugar for diabetics. I can use coconut for people who are lactose intolerant. I can make the gravy without any flour for someone gluten intolerant. Heck, I have several friends who can't stand celery and I usually put celery in my salads. I just put the celery on the side for those of us who like it.



I take it these guests have politely told you about their dietary needs, likes and dislikes.  I was talking about those that have to make a production out of it and demand the host/hostess provide acceptable foods at the time of the meal.  By letting your host/hostess know beforehand, that is you being responsible.  

And please, do not waste your money on "diabetic" candies, foods, etc for me.  I can't eat them.  Not all diabetics eat the same way.


----------



## Addie (Dec 20, 2013)

A lot of times I will refuse an offering due to what I have already eaten earlier in the day.


----------



## CarolPa (Dec 20, 2013)

Regardless of what any doctor tells me or what any research has shown, I cannot eat any sugar or starchy carbs...potatoes, rice, bread, pasta, cereal, without a spike in my blood sugar, with or without protein.  I go according to what my meter says.  There is no set diet for diabetics.  Every person is different.


----------



## Addie (Dec 20, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> Regardless of what any doctor tells me or what any research has shown, I cannot eat any sugar or starchy carbs...potatoes, rice, bread, pasta, cereal, without a spike in my blood sugar, with or without protein.  I go according to what my meter says.  There is no set diet for diabetics.  Every person is different.



Carol, two years ago, during the daylight hours, my sugar was doing just fine. But at night while I would be in a deep sleep, my sugar would spike to over 200. A couple of times over 300. So the doctor put me on Metformin. I stayed on it for a year. Then I started to get sick within minutes of me taking that first morning dose. Real hard vomiting. No more Metformin for me. A major strain on my heart. But I stayed on my other med. Then a year ago, I had lost a lot of weight (not by trying) and was crashing. Sudden sugar drops for no reason. No more meds. Diet alone. I have to be the worst diabetes patient. Weeks go by and I never check my sugar level. Not until I feel that something is wrong. And sure enough my sugar is either too low or too high. And I can feel the difference. If it is too high, some immediate exercise corrects the problem. As long as I keep my weight down, I will not have to go back on the meds. Diet alone works for me. But it is a diet I really watch closely.


----------



## bakechef (Dec 20, 2013)

The one time that I hosted a dinner party with a diabetic, I made 2 desserts (not unusual for me to make more than one) One was a regular dessert and one was a bowl of very colorful in season fruit with soft, lightly sweetened whipped cream draped over it in a pretty bowl.  This way there was something for the diabetic, that didn't look like a special dessert for a diabetic, it just looked pretty and tasted good.  I also made sure that there was a good mix of veg at dinner that they weren't all starchy.  I left it up to the person with diabetes to choose what they wanted and could have, and avoid the bread if they chose.  

They didn't request any special treatment, I just wanted to give them options without making it obvious that I was catering to the diabetic in the bunch.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 20, 2013)

I guess I'm part of the plain old "No thank you." group.

When I go out to eat I tend to survey the offerings and come up with my own personalized plan of attack.  I really don't like to explain why I passed up the sweet potato surprise or the best ever dinner rolls and then had a nice fat piece of cheesecake.  The fact is I restrict my concentrated sweets most of the time and when I go out I focus on one or two treats that catch my eye.  Today it may be the cheesecake tomorrow it may be the sweet potato surprise, that's for me to decide.  When I'm out I stick with dividing my plate 1/2 for low carb vegetables, 1/4 for protein and 1/4 for starches/sweets, drink plenty of water and try to go for a walk when possible.  Diabetes is different for everyone and everyone needs to follow the path that's right for them not the one that was right for Uncle Joe or Cousin Betty!


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 20, 2013)

dragnlaw said:


> GotGarlic...
> 
> are you ???  or have/do you???  any personal relationship with someone who is diabetic?
> 
> Your reply is somewhat ambivalent...  and not one I completely agree with...



I used to manage the website at a medical school that has a center for diabetes education, research and patient care. For years, I edited and posted on the website information for  patients written by the certified diabetes educator. Here's something similar from the Mayo Clinic: http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/diabetes-nutrition/DA00130

What do you find ambivalent? Do you mean ambiguous?


----------



## Mad Cook (Dec 20, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> I guess I'm part of the plain old "No thank you." group.
> 
> When I go out to eat I tend to survey the offerings and come up with my own personalized plan of attack. _I really don't like to explain why I passed up the sweet potato surprise or the best ever dinner rolls and then had a nice fat piece of cheesecake_. The fact is I restrict my concentrated sweets most of the time and when I go out I focus on one or two treats that catch my eye. Today it may be the cheesecake tomorrow it may be the sweet potato surprise, that's for me to decide. When I'm out I stick with dividing my plate 1/2 for low carb vegetables, 1/4 for protein and 1/4 for starches/sweets, drink plenty of water and try to go for a walk when possible. Diabetes is different for everyone and everyone needs to follow the path that's right for them not the one that was right for Uncle Joe or Cousin Betty!


And you shouldn't be expected to explain. It's as rude to make a fuss about what your guests are or are not eating as it is for the guest to do so. As a hostess I am a past-mistress of "The Look" if anyone starts on about their or anyone else's food choices. Among those who know me it works wonders. The subject is changed instantly.

 Mind you, if they make a fuss about how good something is I do make allowances


----------



## Mad Cook (Dec 20, 2013)

bakechef said:


> The one time that I hosted a dinner party with a diabetic, I made 2 desserts (not unusual for me to make more than one) One was a regular dessert and one was a bowl of very colorful in season fruit with soft, lightly sweetened whipped cream draped over it in a pretty bowl. This way there was something for the diabetic, that didn't look like a special dessert for a diabetic, it just looked pretty and tasted good. I also made sure that there was a good mix of veg at dinner that they weren't all starchy. I left it up to the person with diabetes to choose what they wanted and could have, and avoid the bread if they chose.
> 
> They didn't request any special treatment, I just wanted to give them options without making it obvious that I was catering to the diabetic in the bunch.


Good move, Bakechef.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 20, 2013)

Addie said:


> Most often when a sugary product is offered to a diabetic, there is no protein readily handy to offset the sugar intake.



Just curious. How do you know it happens that way most often? 
The goal is to have the proper balance over the course of a day, so a couple of cookies as an afternoon snack can be offset by having broccoli instead of rice with dinner. 



Addie said:


> I have never said that you can never, ever have a sugary item.



And I never said you said that. 



Addie said:


> Just think before you offer some to a known diabetic unless you also have a 'burger handy to go with it.



I trust adults to look out for their own needs and I think it would be more rude to fail to offer the same hospitality to all of my guests. I certainly don't insist if someone declines something, nor do I ask for explanations. I have my own dietary restrictions, too, so I understand. 

Btw, my response was intended more to provide correct information to others reading this thread than to you, so please don't take it so personally.


----------



## cave76 (Dec 20, 2013)

Addie said:


> Diabetic! If just one more person tells me about an uncle who always eats cake, candy or whatever, and he is a diabetic, after I tell them "No thank you, I am a diabetic", may just get a taste of my fist.
> 
> So when someone tells you "I am a diabetic" don't insist that they just try a small mouthful. That is when you become an 'enabler'. It is the same as offering drugs to an addict.



Well said! 

Find out what that uncle's name is.  It would be interesting to keep an eye on the obituaries.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 20, 2013)

My mum was diagnosed with diabetes in the mid '60s. She took her pills and weighed her food for a while. Then she learned to be able to tell what she could eat and didn't need the medication any more. One of my uncles was appalled, because he was still weighing his food. My mum ate sweets and other stuff, in moderation, when she felt that it would be okay. She had all her fingers, toes, etc. when she died over 40 years later at the age of 95. She listened to her body.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 20, 2013)

To me, the long and short of the subject is TMI...Too Much Information.

No hostess or guest wants to hear why you don't want to eat something. Eat it or don't eat it, few people care to hear the "why" and your importance in food choices matters only to you.

Being a gracious guest is what's important. A simple "it looks delicious but no thank you"  just shouldn't be so hard.

Making a fuss about offered food is rude, plain and simple.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 21, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> To me, the long and short of the subject is TMI...Too Much Information.
> 
> No hostess or guest wants to hear why you don't want to eat something. Eat it or don't eat it, few people care to hear the "why" and your importance in food choices matters only to you.
> 
> ...



This reminds me of my Mother and her old friends.  They used to become upset with each other when they got together and the subject turned to aches, pains, medical conditions, etc...

They finally took a page from the military and adopted or perhaps adapted the DADT policy.

Don't ask, don't tell!


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 21, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> To me, the long and short of the subject is TMI...Too Much Information.
> 
> No hostess or guest wants to hear why you don't want to eat something. Eat it or don't eat it, few people care to hear the "why" and your importance in food choices matters only to you.
> 
> ...



+1


----------

